# UK to Dubai with baby and a dog



## JshieldsRFC (Jun 6, 2016)

My partner and I have always had it in our mind that we would like to move to Dubai to make more money, live a better life and save money for a rainy day. After researching online we are now starting to think that Dubai would not be a good idea due to our circumstances and we would appreciate some advice. 

*Me:*
29
Male
Honours Degree in Construction Management
Project Manager 3 years experience
English speaking only

*Partner:*
28
Female
Honours degree in primary school teaching
Teacher with 6 years experience
English speaking only
lived in Doha for 1 year

We also have a baby on the way in August and we have a small dog who loves people and need to be able to run around on beaches and parks.

We would also require to live in a house with a garden so the kid and dog could use it to play in etc...

Is this going to be possible in Dubai? I have read that dogs really aren't welcome in public places and they certainly won't be allowed of their leash. 

With our backgrounds, do you guys think there would be scope to live a good life in Dubai? We want to move abroad 100% with Dubai as our first choice and failing that we really don;t know what our 2nd choice would be!

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sure it'd work out fine if you can get a job offer in construction, difficult time for that industry in many cases just now but there's always some companies that keep plugging away (albeit with more in country candidates to choose from due to redundancies and other projects stopping or being delayed).

Teachers are in demand here as well but presumably your wife would wait until ready to return to work after yor baby is born before applying for jobs.

Houses with gardens are readily available although rents can be high so depends on yor salary and budget; lots of people have dogs here no issue.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You mention partner - are you married?
If not - then it will be awkward to sponsor your partner and baby.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's certainly do-able and you fit the profile of many expat families here. Though construction, along with many other industries, is facing a tough time at the moment and there's already many here with GCC experience going for the same jobs your partner will be. Networking also seems to be prevalent with getting a start in the industry and it may go against your partner.

Primary school teaching seems to be more accessible but unless you're single and living in accommodation provided by your employer, it's a secondary income. I do doubt anyone would want to hire someone who is pregnant though. Also it's worth noting that health care can be expensive. Often insurance is provided by an employer but often only covers the employee not defendants. The alternative is to take private insurance but many companies will not cover someone who is already pregnant or will only cover you for non pregnancy related issues.

Paying for health care as you go is a solution but can add up if you're not prepared. A standard visit to the GP will cost around 600 AED while a delivery will range from 6000 (government hospital) to 23,000 (western standard with a few bells and whistles).

There's many nationalities that get a bit scared around any dogs or just don't understand the concept of companion animals. The more "western" areas that have affordable villas, it won't be an issue if you're a responsible dog owner. Parks don't allow dogs and neither do the main beaches but there are beaches out of town and spots in the desert that many folk drive out to, to give them a run.

My advice would be to plan this with a view to doing this over a year. Have the baby and wait until you're ready to return to work. In the meantime your partner could be applying and making contacts in Linked In and hopefully the market in general will be in a better place.

All the best


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

As thew others have said. However, if you're not married, you'd need to get married before coming as you'd run into issues delivering here if you're not, plus all the paperwork etc would be difficult to get done. If you don't want to get married, you'd have to come after the baby is born, as no one will ensure you here because you're partner is already pregnant and they wouldn't insure you because you're not married.

There's one beach that allows dogs. Depends where you live as a few communities are dog friendly.

With regards to the jobs, as others have said, it's in a major slow down at the moment.


----------



## romy-colbert (Jun 7, 2016)

JshieldsRFC said:


> My partner and I have always had it in our mind that we would like to move to Dubai to make more money, live a better life and save money for a rainy day. After researching online we are now starting to think that Dubai would not be a good idea due to our circumstances and we would appreciate some advice.
> 
> *Me:*
> 29
> ...


Hello Dear,

I don't think so you will have to face any problems with your baby & pet in Dubai. Even though pets are not allowed on public places in Dubai, you can keep them at pet care service centres. There are also baby care services where you can keep your baby without any worry & can join office also. Thank you.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

romy-colbert said:


> Hello Dear,
> 
> I don't think so you will have to face any problems with your baby & pet in Dubai. Even though pets are not allowed on public places in Dubai, you can keep them at pet care service centres. There are also baby care services where you can keep your baby without any worry & can join office also. Thank you.


I dint think I'd like to be your pet or child very much  😁


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if timing is not a constraint - have the baby back home, and plan to come over in 2017. The partner (who you will need to marry) should be able to find jobs somewhat easily (depending on her current experience). Getting a job for you will be more difficult given the current environment.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

romy-colbert said:


> you can keep them at pet care service centres.


Why bother having a pet if you leave them at pet care centres ?

Thats two silly posts so far - how about offering some sensible advice next time?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Why bother having a pet if you leave them at pet care centres ? Thats two silly posts so far - how about offering some sensible advice next time?


Perhaps they're planning to start up a new business venture? A nursery for babies and pooches hahahahaha


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Perhaps they're planning to start up a new business venture? A nursery for babies and pooches hahahahaha


I believe you're giving them too much credence. It's just a clueless crass comment from somebody that almost certainly never had a pet pooche and should be legally banned from ever procreating :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Back to OP it's also worth calculating whether you'd actually be better off here when you get any job offer, especially with 3-6 years experience your salary and allowances might be comparable to UK income and any payrise or savings from not paying income tax are often offset and then some by cost of living here. Worth keeping in mind if saving and earning more are two goals.

As others suggested it might be better to wait until your baby is born and your partner has her 9+ months of paid mat leave back home, get married maybe, then look again.


----------

